# (SOLVED) make && make modules_install

## nomad5770

Ok, I am using a kernel made for my by Pappy but make && make modules_install is not working for me. I keep getting this,

```
/usr/src/linux2.6.39-gentoo-r1/scripts/gcc-version.sh: line 25: ngcc: command not found

/usr/src/linux2.6.39-gentoo-r1/scripts/gcc-version.sh: line 26: ngcc: command not found

make: ngcc: Command not found

  CHK       include/linux/version.h

  CHK       include/generated/utrelease.h

  CC         kernel/bounds.s

/bin/sh:  ngcc:  command not found

make[1]: ***  [kernel/bounds.s]  Error 127

make:  ***  [prepare0] Error 2
```

[/b]

----------

## BradN

Likely solution here for the interested:

http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/error-building-kernel-2-6-36-a-841855/

----------

## nomad5770

My error was because I didn't rename the new config file ".config"

----------

## krenshala

I changed

```
CONFIG_CROSS_COMPILE="n"
```

to 

```
CONFIG_CROSS_COMPILE=""
```

in .config per the linked LQ thread, and that seems to have done it for me as well (2.6.39-r3).

Thank you.  :Wink: 

In my case I ran make oldconfig and selected "n" instead of just enter for the default value.  I guess that is the root cause?

----------

## Hu

 *krenshala wrote:*   

> In my case I ran make oldconfig and selected "n" instead of just enter for the default value.  I guess that is the root cause?

 Yes.  The value of CROSS_COMPILE is inserted before the compiler name, so that you can select an architecture by giving its CHOST as the value of CROSS_COMPILE.  You selected the non-existent target architecture n.

----------

